# Norito Hasegawa



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 9, 2021)

I love sunny yellow flowers so this is naturally one of my favorite hybrids! 
This plant has such a good growing & blooming habit with two previously bloomed fans, two currently blooming fans with two new growths of each, total of eight growths.
I have a sibling plant of this and it is still a single growth plant that has yet to bloom.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 9, 2021)

Stunning!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2021)

Nicest NH I’ve seen. Easily awardable IMHO.


----------



## musa (Mar 10, 2021)

Stunning colour!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 10, 2021)

That's such a nice one, I love the freckles.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 10, 2021)

Any culture tips for this guy that you would be able to share, thanks!?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 10, 2021)

The leaves are as beautiful as the flowers. Well done on the well grown plant.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 10, 2021)

Damn well grown!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2021)

the pointed dorsal a small negative for a lovely flower


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 10, 2021)

I just love bright yellow flowers and this is no exception.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 10, 2021)

The best color ever for this hybrid!


----------



## scottbjd (Mar 10, 2021)

Definitely awardable, much better than the most recent AM.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Mar 10, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That's such a nice one, I love the freckles.


It has a nice chubby appearance. I might name it golden toad. lol
All the NH I have bloomed have been yellow with a little bit of freckles. Now I want one with netting pattern like malipoense. 
I have lots of growing NH babies, so who knows I might end up with one that has netting patterns on the petals.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

scottbjd said:


> Definitely awardable, much better than the most recent AM.


I'm curious how big those are on average?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> the pointed dorsal a small negative for a lovely flower


I don't mind it


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Any culture tips for this guy that you would be able to share, thanks!?



I got this as a single-growth plant in 2016. It came potted in 3.75in round plastic pot with orchiata & perlite. I added some chunky bonsai soil on top. I normally use sphagnum moss to topdress my paphs but I used bonsai soil on this one. The pot has not been disturbed this whole time (I do not like repotting), although I plan on repotting this plant into a larger pot once the flowers fade since the newer growths have no room left to go. 

I water about every 3-4 days. Basically, once the pot content dries out, I water again. During the spike/bud development (this one takes about 7months), I try not to go longer than 3days between watering. 
It gets bright indirect light with some strong light during the midday sitting on protected south window with a tall Dendrobium providing dappled sun light. The location also happens to be the coolest spot in my room during the winter months.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 11, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I got this as a single-growth plant in 2016. It came potted in 3.75in round plastic pot with orchiata & perlite. I added some chunky bonsai soil on top. I normally use sphagnum moss to topdress my paphs but I used bonsai soil on this one. The pot has not been disturbed this whole time (I do not like repotting), although I plan on repotting this plant into a larger pot once the flowers fade since the newer growths have no room left to go.
> 
> I water about every 3-4 days. Basically, once the pot content dries out, I water again. During the spike/bud development (this one takes about 7months), I try not to go longer than 3days between watering.
> It gets bright indirect light with some strong light during the midday sitting on protected south window with a tall Dendrobium providing dappled sun light. The location also happens to be the coolest spot in my room during the winter months.


Thanks for this detail. Fantastic growing. Was just rereading this and I am very impressed with the 5 years or proper culture and patience.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 11, 2021)

Excellent plant and flower. Good job.


----------



## scottbjd (Mar 11, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm curious how big those are on average?


The average size is 11cm but they range from 9.9cm to 15cm. The recent one that I was complaining about was 12.8cm which makes sense. Size is supposed to be only 10/100 points but in reality its more like 40 haha. You have a great clone!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 11, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I don't mind it


Neither would I!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

scottbjd said:


> The average size is 11cm but they range from 9.9cm to 15cm. The recent one that I was complaining about was 12.8cm which makes sense. Size is supposed to be only 10/100 points but in reality its more like 40 haha. You have a great clone!


Thank you. 
Whaaaaaa!!!! 15cm?! Even malipoense is rarely that big. 
My humble Norito Hasegawa is 13cm wide. 
Not too shabby.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 11, 2021)

A super nice one.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 12, 2021)

Beautiful blooms! The leaves are stunning too, lovely mottling.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2021)

that recent AM was atrocious. This flower is much better.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2021)

Was it in Australia? Do you have a photo of it? Just curious


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2021)

no!
this - Facebook


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> no!
> this - Facebook



Thanks. Not my kind of flower but I do like the netting patterns on Norito Hasegawa. 
I am yet to have one with nice patterns on the petals.


----------

